# I-Shot Range bag



## AWGD8 (May 29, 2006)

G27 not included ;-)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What kind of rubber grip is on that Glock? It is not a Hogue.


----------



## AWGD8 (May 29, 2006)

It`s Uncle Mike`s slip on grip- size small.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, I thought it might be that - no one sells Uncle Mike's grips around here, so I had never seen one before. All they have are Hogue grips here.


----------

